# ATI mobility radeon hd 3470 for win xp 64 bit



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

A friend of mine recently downgraded his laptop from Windows Vista to Windows XP Pro 64 bit. His computer is a Toshiba Satellite A305-S6898 laptop and his graphics card is a ATI mobility radeon hd 3470. Are there any WIN XP drivers available for this card or at the very least any compatable that can be used?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
You can try this one:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp64/radeonx-xp64

Bill


----------

